# Paracetamol and two week wait



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi there,

I am on two week wait after having natural FET. I am on day 7 of my tww.
I was wondering if i could take paracetamol / lemsip as i have developed a cold, with headache, runny nose.

Thank you for any advice.xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

hi Hun,

Paracetamol is quite safe if necessary but if at all concerned talk to your clinic or local pharmacist.

Hope you feel better soon and sending lots of    for next week

Love

Donna x


----------



## catmadblonde (Feb 2, 2005)

Thank you for the reply donna.xx


----------

